# Pressure In Your Head/Behind Eyes....



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

anyone else get this?

for me it is like a dull ache that can feel like a dull achey pain every now and then...

it is right behind my eyes and behind that nose bit between the eyes...if that makes sense :?

i have found no way to relieve this pressure (without meds as i am firghtened of taking anything)...

so was wondering if anyone else has this?

knows how to relieve it?

thank you


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

anyone else get this?

for me it is like a dull ache that can feel like a dull achey pain every now and then...

it is right behind my eyes and behind that nose bit between the eyes...if that makes sense :?

i have found no way to relieve this pressure (without meds as i am firghtened of taking anything)...

so was wondering if anyone else has this?

knows how to relieve it?

thank you


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

shadowness, you should check out my website: http://www.geocities.com/beaners333

I too have this pressure! Don't know of anyone else on this website that does and I've been here for quite a while. Only thing that helps me is lying down... 

Been seeing a chiro for a while...no help there. Gonna try a 4th chiro...PM me if you like.

uni-girl


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

shadowness, you should check out my website: http://www.geocities.com/beaners333

I too have this pressure! Don't know of anyone else on this website that does and I've been here for quite a while. Only thing that helps me is lying down... 

Been seeing a chiro for a while...no help there. Gonna try a 4th chiro...PM me if you like.

uni-girl


----------



## Isobel (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi Shadowness,

I get a pressure feeling on the top of my head, like someone has their finger , pressing down at the front of my crown.
Or sometimes I have another type of pain which is more nearer the front of my head, its like an ache, not a headache exactly , like ive bumped my head or somethng.

Not sure what causes it, though I do think it maybe related to the depression

Ali


----------



## Isobel (Aug 11, 2004)

Hi Shadowness,

I get a pressure feeling on the top of my head, like someone has their finger , pressing down at the front of my crown.
Or sometimes I have another type of pain which is more nearer the front of my head, its like an ache, not a headache exactly , like ive bumped my head or somethng.

Not sure what causes it, though I do think it maybe related to the depression

Ali


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

university girl....thank you very much for you reply...great site by the way...i can relate to a lot of what you have mentioned...

thank you very much indeed to letting me read it  i am going to have to read it again though due to my lack of concentration  :roll: 

Isobel....yeah i find it is not a headahcey ache....more of a bruised ache...i have been told that because i am thinking too much and getting over anxious all the time...it is causing a lot of strain...

that is all very well but i have not found something to relieve it yet :roll:

thank you for your reply though


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

university girl....thank you very much for you reply...great site by the way...i can relate to a lot of what you have mentioned...

thank you very much indeed to letting me read it  i am going to have to read it again though due to my lack of concentration  :roll: 

Isobel....yeah i find it is not a headahcey ache....more of a bruised ache...i have been told that because i am thinking too much and getting over anxious all the time...it is causing a lot of strain...

that is all very well but i have not found something to relieve it yet :roll:

thank you for your reply though


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

yea i get this. quite ogten i get it after a heavy day in work but sometimes for seemingly no reason. i've been thinking of trying acupuncture as it might be able to relieve pressure


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

yea i get this. quite ogten i get it after a heavy day in work but sometimes for seemingly no reason. i've been thinking of trying acupuncture as it might be able to relieve pressure


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

thank you for your reply 



pdr said:


> i've been thinking of trying acupuncture as it might be able to relieve pressure


i have also been interested in trying this...

although i have a fear of needles (despite the fact i have had my nose and lip pierced...lol :shock: :roll: )


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

thank you for your reply 



pdr said:


> i've been thinking of trying acupuncture as it might be able to relieve pressure


i have also been interested in trying this...

although i have a fear of needles (despite the fact i have had my nose and lip pierced...lol :shock: :roll: )


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2004)

I had that pressure, too...it didn't hurt, but I was constantly "aware" of it. Right behind my eyes, and as you say, behind the chunk of nose, lol..

However, I was convinced it was the brain tumor I must have been developing, which was also causing the dp, and the massive anxiety. Clearly, there was something IN my head, taking up too much room, pushing against the rest of the blood vessels...I could FEEL it. Yet no one could detect it.

Yep.

It was, of course, an anxiety symptom that vanished entirely once the symptoms began to fade.

Peace,
J


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2004)

I had that pressure, too...it didn't hurt, but I was constantly "aware" of it. Right behind my eyes, and as you say, behind the chunk of nose, lol..

However, I was convinced it was the brain tumor I must have been developing, which was also causing the dp, and the massive anxiety. Clearly, there was something IN my head, taking up too much room, pushing against the rest of the blood vessels...I could FEEL it. Yet no one could detect it.

Yep.

It was, of course, an anxiety symptom that vanished entirely once the symptoms began to fade.

Peace,
J


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2004)

naaa but i have Life Pressure instead


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2004)

naaa but i have Life Pressure instead


----------



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)

SoulBrotha said:


> naaa but i have Life Pressure instead


who doesn't :!:


----------



## Snowy (Aug 10, 2004)

SoulBrotha said:


> naaa but i have Life Pressure instead


who doesn't :!:


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

do you have tense neck muscles as well? if so, IMS may help. i wonder if they have it in the UK

uni-girl


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

do you have tense neck muscles as well? if so, IMS may help. i wonder if they have it in the UK

uni-girl


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

thank you people for your thoughts 



university girl said:


> do you have tense neck muscles as well? if so, IMS may help. i wonder if they have it in the UK
> 
> uni-girl


yeah my neck feels like it is in knots all the time and also feel very heavy...

i went to see a physiotherapist to see if he could help or whatever...just to put my mind at rest really...

but he said that i just need to try and relax...

how many times have i heard that now!

:roll:


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

thank you people for your thoughts 



university girl said:


> do you have tense neck muscles as well? if so, IMS may help. i wonder if they have it in the UK
> 
> uni-girl


yeah my neck feels like it is in knots all the time and also feel very heavy...

i went to see a physiotherapist to see if he could help or whatever...just to put my mind at rest really...

but he said that i just need to try and relax...

how many times have i heard that now!

:roll:


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Yeah, i've heard that one many times too. Seriously, try to find an IMS practitioner. It really did help with tension. I may try muscle relaxers soon as I still have twitches and the pressure.

uni-girl


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Yeah, i've heard that one many times too. Seriously, try to find an IMS practitioner. It really did help with tension. I may try muscle relaxers soon as I still have twitches and the pressure.

uni-girl


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

Ive had this constantly for the past 5 years. Even now that my dp has susbided dramatically, it still bothers me on a daily basis. if you find any relief let me know.

thankks


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2004)

Ive had this constantly for the past 5 years. Even now that my dp has susbided dramatically, it still bothers me on a daily basis. if you find any relief let me know.

thankks


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Fosheez, try IMS (intramuscular stimulation). See here: http://www.istop.org

It is used for *both* pain and muscle tension. I use it for muscle tension at the base of my skull, dural tension (tension runs all the way down from base of skull to tail bone when you curl your back, chin in), and pressure behind my eyes. It is simular to acupuncture but feels more like a deep tissue massage.

uni-g


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Fosheez, try IMS (intramuscular stimulation). See here: http://www.istop.org

It is used for *both* pain and muscle tension. I use it for muscle tension at the base of my skull, dural tension (tension runs all the way down from base of skull to tail bone when you curl your back, chin in), and pressure behind my eyes. It is simular to acupuncture but feels more like a deep tissue massage.

uni-g


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2004)

I have that, too. I once asked the Institute of Psychiatry people if they were planning to investigate it. They said no, at that point. I hope someone does. It's an odd but common symptom; I have a hunch it's significant. As far as I can tell, it's not necessarily caused by anxiety. I've had migraines with some similar sensations.

Marjorie


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2004)

I have that, too. I once asked the Institute of Psychiatry people if they were planning to investigate it. They said no, at that point. I hope someone does. It's an odd but common symptom; I have a hunch it's significant. As far as I can tell, it's not necessarily caused by anxiety. I've had migraines with some similar sensations.

Marjorie


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Does anyone with the pressure in head/behind eyes sensation suspect there are triggers which bring it on? If so, can you please tell me? Thanks! As soon as I begun helping my dad with painting the intense, uncomfortable pressure began. It seems whenever I use my arms, ie. washing dishes, it starts... now i will probably have it for the rest of the day...


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Does anyone with the pressure in head/behind eyes sensation suspect there are triggers which bring it on? If so, can you please tell me? Thanks! As soon as I begun helping my dad with painting the intense, uncomfortable pressure began. It seems whenever I use my arms, ie. washing dishes, it starts... now i will probably have it for the rest of the day...


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

yep, once again, the "eyes feeling like they are gonna explode out of my head" feeling has lasted all day. Gaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

yep, once again, the "eyes feeling like they are gonna explode out of my head" feeling has lasted all day. Gaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

sorry to hear you are having trouble with the head/eye pressure...

i too am having particular trouble with it at the moment.....

my main problem is concentrating on my sight all the time :? :shock:

i cannot stop thinking about it....

aaaaaaaah!


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

sorry to hear you are having trouble with the head/eye pressure...

i too am having particular trouble with it at the moment.....

my main problem is concentrating on my sight all the time :? :shock:

i cannot stop thinking about it....

aaaaaaaah!


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

triggers that bring it on? yes i find when i've had a hard day at work with too many things needing attention at the same time i get it worse. normally after sleep it is better


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

triggers that bring it on? yes i find when i've had a hard day at work with too many things needing attention at the same time i get it worse. normally after sleep it is better


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

i've also been taking ginko and think it might be helping a bit. just started l glutamine maybe it'll help


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

i've also been taking ginko and think it might be helping a bit. just started l glutamine maybe it'll help


----------



## Idiot (Aug 17, 2004)

My face and neck are always tight and tired, too

I should probably mention i dont really have anxiety problems, either... its just something ive had for a long time now


----------



## Idiot (Aug 17, 2004)

My face and neck are always tight and tired, too

I should probably mention i dont really have anxiety problems, either... its just something ive had for a long time now


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Well, it's a Thursday and I'm sitting in my room watching Free Willy III trying to remedy my neck :wink: Today I visited an opthamologist regarding this pressure sensation... turns out my eyes are as healthy as they come which is exactly what I was expecting. I just wanted to make sure no damage was being done or anything. He said many come in with similar complaints and that it is from muscle tension (something I have) which irritates the nerves near your eyes. So my question to you all: do you have muscle tension in your shoulders, neck, or head/scalp area?

university girl


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Well, it's a Thursday and I'm sitting in my room watching Free Willy III trying to remedy my neck :wink: Today I visited an opthamologist regarding this pressure sensation... turns out my eyes are as healthy as they come which is exactly what I was expecting. I just wanted to make sure no damage was being done or anything. He said many come in with similar complaints and that it is from muscle tension (something I have) which irritates the nerves near your eyes. So my question to you all: do you have muscle tension in your shoulders, neck, or head/scalp area?

university girl


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

university girl said:


> So my question to you all: do you have muscle tension in your shoulders, neck, or head/scalp area?


i do not get tension in my shoulders...

but i do in my neck (not as much though)...

i get a lot of pressure and pains in my head though...in all areas...

but my doctor said that that could be caused by the anxiety... :roll: which is no doubt true....


----------



## shadowness (Sep 12, 2004)

university girl said:


> So my question to you all: do you have muscle tension in your shoulders, neck, or head/scalp area?


i do not get tension in my shoulders...

but i do in my neck (not as much though)...

i get a lot of pressure and pains in my head though...in all areas...

but my doctor said that that could be caused by the anxiety... :roll: which is no doubt true....


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2004)

wow. me too. so strange to read the same thing from other people.

and I think it's very significant too, for me it seems almost like the root of the whole problem.

I first felt this pressure when I was high on space cookies. I was having a bad time, then I noticed a 'cloud' in the front of my head. I concentrated and realised I could move it to the back. I did, and when I moved it to the back of my head all I felt was an all-pervading bliss and sense of beauty.

I know all this sounds pretty hippy and screwed, but you know the physical sensation I'm talking about, that I'm not 'imagining things.'

So anyway, then forgot about that until I had a very intense very bad experience with drugs that left me with 'panic attacks' (that's how I described them to my boyfriend, what it felt like was I was just getting high for no reason). These began with that same pressure, then I don't really need to describe the rest I suppose - the same thing you all feel, leading to pretty strong panic. I couldn't travel on trains, or be near people smoking. Couldn't even have a glass of wine at home with my parents, or take an aspirin. But it wasn't chronic, it was only those episodes that began with the head pressure.

So then I tried controlling it with meditation, which is something I've practised for a while. And found that meditation had completely changed for me. In a second I could become all kinds of different high. I didn't really connect this with the panic inducing thing, coz I thought I was entirely in control. I could move that cloud to the back of my head, and feel that really strong sense of bliss, even ecstacy. I could concentrate it in the bridge of my nose until I felt like I was on mushrooms, and could see things breathe or elongate. And all the variations in between. So I played with this new instant high toy for a couple of months, reading all I could about Buddhism, as it seemed the only thing that tied in at all with how things felt. But I started to see 'bugs' and other flashy things after an intense session, and to feel that sense that my body wasn't mine, and soon the pressure became a constant force in my head, a buzzing energy that I became too scared to do anything with. It felt like I'd been making it stronger without realising.

So that's how I ended up like this. I do still do some meditation though, because it got me here and it feels like it should be able to get me back. I can get rid of the pressure by pulling it down into my chest once I'm relaxed, although not if it is very strong. I've tried other 'grounding' meditations, which other people might find useful. All of them concentrate on your chest/heart, rather than your head, maybe it's just a distraction thing, but it works a little bit...

All of which is why I am very interested in that 'pressure in the head,' I think aspects of what we feel are very like the dissolution of the ego that people seek through meditation. And I think there is a stage beyond it that reconciles you to that. I've had experiences that have made me feel more content and safe than ever, pre or post dp, and I think that that can be made almost permanent. But I personally would rather be fully engaged with the 'real world,' I want to enjoy my life for what I believe it to be, an opportunity to experience an amazing range of things 'as a human,' and being high is only one of those. I don't believe in anything mystical, so a never-ending sense of the spiritual would just drive me nuts. It would be (/is) like hallucinating all the time, I'd think 'chemicals in my brain,' but be feeling 'I am different, immortal.'

Lol. That would seem a good note to end on. It's all physical sensations, I'm not actually psychotic. I promise.

Beth.

- with all that writing I've actually missed one of the main questions. I don't have neck/back tension, or headaches, ever. Although I do wake up with a stiff jaw from grinding my teeth (always thought it was ear ache in the mornings, until my boyfriend complained about the crunching noises).


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2004)

wow. me too. so strange to read the same thing from other people.

and I think it's very significant too, for me it seems almost like the root of the whole problem.

I first felt this pressure when I was high on space cookies. I was having a bad time, then I noticed a 'cloud' in the front of my head. I concentrated and realised I could move it to the back. I did, and when I moved it to the back of my head all I felt was an all-pervading bliss and sense of beauty.

I know all this sounds pretty hippy and screwed, but you know the physical sensation I'm talking about, that I'm not 'imagining things.'

So anyway, then forgot about that until I had a very intense very bad experience with drugs that left me with 'panic attacks' (that's how I described them to my boyfriend, what it felt like was I was just getting high for no reason). These began with that same pressure, then I don't really need to describe the rest I suppose - the same thing you all feel, leading to pretty strong panic. I couldn't travel on trains, or be near people smoking. Couldn't even have a glass of wine at home with my parents, or take an aspirin. But it wasn't chronic, it was only those episodes that began with the head pressure.

So then I tried controlling it with meditation, which is something I've practised for a while. And found that meditation had completely changed for me. In a second I could become all kinds of different high. I didn't really connect this with the panic inducing thing, coz I thought I was entirely in control. I could move that cloud to the back of my head, and feel that really strong sense of bliss, even ecstacy. I could concentrate it in the bridge of my nose until I felt like I was on mushrooms, and could see things breathe or elongate. And all the variations in between. So I played with this new instant high toy for a couple of months, reading all I could about Buddhism, as it seemed the only thing that tied in at all with how things felt. But I started to see 'bugs' and other flashy things after an intense session, and to feel that sense that my body wasn't mine, and soon the pressure became a constant force in my head, a buzzing energy that I became too scared to do anything with. It felt like I'd been making it stronger without realising.

So that's how I ended up like this. I do still do some meditation though, because it got me here and it feels like it should be able to get me back. I can get rid of the pressure by pulling it down into my chest once I'm relaxed, although not if it is very strong. I've tried other 'grounding' meditations, which other people might find useful. All of them concentrate on your chest/heart, rather than your head, maybe it's just a distraction thing, but it works a little bit...

All of which is why I am very interested in that 'pressure in the head,' I think aspects of what we feel are very like the dissolution of the ego that people seek through meditation. And I think there is a stage beyond it that reconciles you to that. I've had experiences that have made me feel more content and safe than ever, pre or post dp, and I think that that can be made almost permanent. But I personally would rather be fully engaged with the 'real world,' I want to enjoy my life for what I believe it to be, an opportunity to experience an amazing range of things 'as a human,' and being high is only one of those. I don't believe in anything mystical, so a never-ending sense of the spiritual would just drive me nuts. It would be (/is) like hallucinating all the time, I'd think 'chemicals in my brain,' but be feeling 'I am different, immortal.'

Lol. That would seem a good note to end on. It's all physical sensations, I'm not actually psychotic. I promise.

Beth.

- with all that writing I've actually missed one of the main questions. I don't have neck/back tension, or headaches, ever. Although I do wake up with a stiff jaw from grinding my teeth (always thought it was ear ache in the mornings, until my boyfriend complained about the crunching noises).


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

i get neck tension. i went to the gp last year, before the recent dp episode, because i felt like i had something caught in my neck at a particular point. sent me for an xray but it was ok so i went to a physio. she said it was something like a muscle in spasm an showed me exercises to free it. i still get neck/shulder tension but the feeling like somethings caught in its gone. get head/eye pressure. while i'm at it i've started grinding my teeth again since i started the ssri :x


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

i get neck tension. i went to the gp last year, before the recent dp episode, because i felt like i had something caught in my neck at a particular point. sent me for an xray but it was ok so i went to a physio. she said it was something like a muscle in spasm an showed me exercises to free it. i still get neck/shulder tension but the feeling like somethings caught in its gone. get head/eye pressure. while i'm at it i've started grinding my teeth again since i started the ssri :x


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2004)

I have a ton of pressure behind my right eye and a lot of tension in my neck. I have my eyes checked every three months because I have glaucoma in my right eye. The pressure started when I was always holding my baby and breast feeding for long periods of time. My back and neck became very sore and then my eye began to have a weird pressure behind it. Well my baby is now 5 1/2 years old and I still have the pressure. I believe that when my back goes out of alignment it affects my neck and eye.

Well the other day I finally got up the nerve to go visit my friend who is a chiropractor. He said I was so far out of alignment it was astounding. He said no wonder you have anxiety your nervous system is fried. Long story short he adjusted me and I had immediate relief in my eye. All the pressure was gone and my vision was much crisper. I am so convinced of the connection of all the nerves going up the back, neck, and head being connected to the eye even though my eye doctor would not agree with me. Actually it is obvious. The chiropractor even showed me which parts of my body were being affected by my spine being out of alignment. I have gone back twice to the chiro and each time I have felt IMMEDIATE relief in my right eye!!

It is definitly worth a try. Sometimes the pressure comes after picking something heavy up or even pushing a heavy grocery cart around the supermarket.

I hope this helps and you find some relief.

Sassy


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2004)

I have a ton of pressure behind my right eye and a lot of tension in my neck. I have my eyes checked every three months because I have glaucoma in my right eye. The pressure started when I was always holding my baby and breast feeding for long periods of time. My back and neck became very sore and then my eye began to have a weird pressure behind it. Well my baby is now 5 1/2 years old and I still have the pressure. I believe that when my back goes out of alignment it affects my neck and eye.

Well the other day I finally got up the nerve to go visit my friend who is a chiropractor. He said I was so far out of alignment it was astounding. He said no wonder you have anxiety your nervous system is fried. Long story short he adjusted me and I had immediate relief in my eye. All the pressure was gone and my vision was much crisper. I am so convinced of the connection of all the nerves going up the back, neck, and head being connected to the eye even though my eye doctor would not agree with me. Actually it is obvious. The chiropractor even showed me which parts of my body were being affected by my spine being out of alignment. I have gone back twice to the chiro and each time I have felt IMMEDIATE relief in my right eye!!

It is definitly worth a try. Sometimes the pressure comes after picking something heavy up or even pushing a heavy grocery cart around the supermarket.

I hope this helps and you find some relief.

Sassy


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Sassy,

What type of chiropractics does your friend perform??

thanx


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Sassy,

What type of chiropractics does your friend perform??

thanx


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! Once again, the pressure sensation has ruined my entire f'n day.

:x


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! Once again, the pressure sensation has ruined my entire f'n day.

:x


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2004)

I get pressure behind my right eye too. It started off as a slight tugging sensation and gradually developed into more of a bruised eye socket feeling. Had my sinuses checked and have too been to a opthamologist - says I am totally healthy (again!). My eye socket is actually tender to touch now and the right side of my nose is heavy. I too have thought this was a brain tumor Janine!! And is the sole cause of my DR/depression. But then I remember I have had the DR for 12 years before the tension! I suppose just another bloody weird side effect grrrrr :evil: .


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2004)

I get pressure behind my right eye too. It started off as a slight tugging sensation and gradually developed into more of a bruised eye socket feeling. Had my sinuses checked and have too been to a opthamologist - says I am totally healthy (again!). My eye socket is actually tender to touch now and the right side of my nose is heavy. I too have thought this was a brain tumor Janine!! And is the sole cause of my DR/depression. But then I remember I have had the DR for 12 years before the tension! I suppose just another bloody weird side effect grrrrr :evil: .


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Words can't describe my frustration with this nerve irritation...

tried a TENS unit called Dr. Ho...not good for me

next i am thinking of trying botox or lidocaine injections...

anyone tried that?

uni-g


----------



## dakotajo (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey,

I also have this symptom. Im sure you wont want to hear this, but its all anxiety related. I thing we unknowingly are tensing up all the muscles in our neck, head, and face. The only way to get relief is to relax. Ive noticed when I become warm and sweaty when I work out, all the muscles seem to loosen up and I feel normal for a while.

Joe


----------



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

exercise doesn't help me at all

it's there *without* muscle tension too

i also have involuntary muscle contractions in my neck


----------



## sixtiessoul (Aug 10, 2004)

Shadowness,

Yeah, I totally know what yer talking about. I actually went to the House Ear Clinic in Los Angeles (the top in the states), beacase my general practicioner had diagnosed me with minear's disease, whichi is incurable. So after they discovered NO cause of the pressure, they decided it wat the part where your ear becomes yer brain (that attatched bit), had become infected and there was nothing they could do for me, except give me heaps of valium to make me not dizzy and feel that pain in my ears / behind my eyes. So, after a spinal tap, and going to UCLA neurological, they decided i had "migraine" disorder...which basically was causing the pressure, and causing my "Depersonalized feelings". I love how doctors say "depersonalized feelings" and can't say "DP/DR" haha, y'know?

ANYWAYS.

Yes, I believe the parts that are causing the pressure in yer ears and behind yer eyes is the part that is also giving us DP/DR. Unless it's just the computer screen yer staring at with this. hahaha. 

CHeers and good health!

Sixtiessoul (doug/dj/that70sboy)


----------

